# Pinocchio Shrimp



## DianeC (17 Jan 2019)

Has anyone kept or keep these shrimp? They have them for sale at LFS and my son was quite interested in getting some. 
Whilst they were in normal tank water there, I have googled them and it suggests brackish.
Any experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Edvet (17 Jan 2019)

https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/posts/shrimp-caresheet-pinocchio-shrimp/


----------



## tayloss (17 Jan 2019)

I had them a while ago when running my marine tank and couldn't keep them alive for more than a month or so.. Could have been the salt as I was using H2Ocean meant for marine reef tank at a SG of 1.007-10, but they just didn't last 

Not many keepers know they can't survive in freshwater very long. I would be surprised if they are kept in brackish tanks at your LFS..?


----------



## DianeC (17 Jan 2019)

I don't think they had brackish water as they were in the middle tank of a rack of small tanks, on a central wall with small tanks from top to toe on both sides. I must admit I didn't ask the staff when I was there.
I think we will call that a miss until a lot more experienced!


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2019)

I do. Had them for over a month and so far they are still alive.


----------

